# New Tiel



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok so i just bought a new TIEL and he has probably never been handled so he screams and bites and it scares me... Does anyone have any ideas about how to go about taming him and getting him used to me so he will quit hissing and biting @ me... any info will definitely be a *BIG* HELP IN THE LONG RUN...


Thanks, 
ChyGirl


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Take a look at this thread, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073. There is some good taming advice in here


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok thanks... I keep getting a file error for my pics so i cant upload any... wish i could


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss of your other baby.  What happened? I just saw your post in another thread.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try resizing your pix...it could be that they're too big.


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

*my other baby*



DyArianna said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss of your other baby.  What happened? I just saw your post in another thread.


I believe he was starved. the people i bought him from kept telling me that he was fine and was singing and having a great time. He was very skinny when i picked him up but i didnt notice it til after i took him to the vet and she said he was fine and just needed to gain weight so i brought him home and on Friday March 2 he passed away......


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness.. that is so horrible! Again, another person breeding birds and letting their chicks go before weaned it sounds like. These people give breeders a bad name. 

You said a Vet checked the baby out? Was this an Avian Vet? And how long before the baby passed was the Vet check?


----------



## cjherrey (Apr 25, 2012)

that is so horrible! Again, another person breeding birds and letting their chicks go before weaned it sounds like. These people give breeders a bad name.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rc*Helicopters|cheap rc parts|Mini Rc Helicopters


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

The baby went to the Vet on March 1st and Passed away the next day.. And it is people like them that give every other good and great breeder a bad rap... I now have Gizmo and have had him/her for almost 2 months and he/she is now molting and i think i may have a female but wont know for sure til i Send in the feathers for the DNA test to avianbiotech


----------

